# OK, try this one-what color please?



## mrottler (Jun 11, 2011)

Wondering what color this is, or any options on what it might be.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Opal on velvet or T-pattern red?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Het indigo?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Could be dominant opal on blue. Looks like a dominant opal on Ton Huntley's web site, just a little darker. Opal phenotype isn't always the same intensity.

Definitely not recessive red, also I doubt whether indigo is in play.


----------



## mrottler (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, the owner says he has opals and indigo, but I think it is the same color coming out in his birds. There is another bird that looks more blue, but has the orangey bars like the color in this one's bar area. There is also a very young one he calls andalusian, which just looks like the the tail and flights of this one-I don't recall there being any orange to it at all. I think this one was the dad and the mom is below. She is kind of a light black but has a slight but definate orange at her bar area and flights. Can black hide either opal or andalusian? Does that info help or make it worse?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The orangey color you see is probably just bronze. Or perhaps being split for RR. Poor colored kites perhaps?

Black doesn't mask opal or andalusian. Black is actually needed to make andalusian (well, spread is needed, but probably about 90% of the andalusians we see are indigo on black) along with indigo. Spread opal makes something similar to andalusian in black birds but they are more gray/silver looking than blue.


I'm thinking the first bird is definitely opal. Dominant or recessive, I'm not sure as I haven't had enough experience with them or seen enough examples of them to tell them apart very well. Indigo could very well be present but opal makes that bronzey color anyway. Could reduced be a possibility?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well as I see it. Without knowing the parents of this bird all we can do is guess what it might be. So here goes I see what looks to me a bird that is het Indigo carring the PALE GENE(dp) However it could be a homozyous Indigo carring pale. While pale produces a golden bronze coloration in Archangel it has very little effect on the darker areas of the wings and tail This color modification is caused by a gene that is recessive to normal dark coloration.When added to Indigo ,the effect is to soften the the coloration.When it is added to homozyous Indigo (RED MIMIC) the color will be similar to Ash yellow. So I must stick with het Indigo the velvet type in this case. Since PALE(pd) is located on the sex chromosome it is sex linked therefor all females are pure for pale and there for hemizygous. *GEORGE


----------



## mrottler (Jun 11, 2011)

OK, I'm back with some more photos. Hope you guys are still around to read this thread, here are the parents of the bird in question. Almost looks the same as this pair does, really, but these are different birds. Dad is called an opal by the owner. And there is even more red on this female's feather edges. There is recessive red in her background for sure (her mom was yellow). You think this male looks opal? I know that the above (original) pair threw a blue bar and two blacks.


----------

